# cuibaresc



## Oleg68

What is it cuibaresc?


----------



## farscape

Please see dexonline.ro for a cuibări (to nest) and its conjugations.

Best,


----------



## Oleg68

I don't understant in romanian. In this context:

Atunci cand eu am sa te prind 
Cu drag la piept sa mi te cuibaresc


----------



## vincix

As farscape has already told you, 'a cuibări' means 'to nest'. So in that 'poem' (or whatever  ) it's used in its metaphorical sense. 
It may refer to bringing up a family or something similar. You should try to interpret it yourself if you're interested.


----------



## Oleg68

vincix, thank you very much for your detailed response,
maybe someday i'll understand what it means indeed


----------



## yelllow

Oleg68, literally it means _to nestle_, in this context it also means _to cuddle up_ or _to snuggle together_. 
_And when I’ll clasp you in my arms/ With love at my chest you shall cuddle._ (it’s only a try)


----------



## Oleg68

yelllow said:


> Oleg68, literally it means _to nestle_, in this context it also means _to cuddle up_ or _to snuggle together_.
> _And when I’ll clasp you in my arms/ With love at my chest you shall cuddle._ (it’s only a try)



Thank you very much! Now i do understand all 
It's from Dan Spătaru song "Tu nu-ntelegi ca te iubesc"


----------



## vincix

You had better stop listening to him  axiologically speaking...


----------



## Oleg68

I'm listen to music, i don't know Romanian


----------



## vincix

It's better when it comes to Dan Spataru


----------

